# Russian Blue Dumbo Rats Babies



## Dubloman (Mar 21, 2009)

I have 2 litters of lovely russian blue dumbo rat for sale (selling Seperatly). 

They is a mix of powder blues, standard blues, agoutis & Blacks with a mix of satins & rex's

They are ideal for a child as they are so plasid and can be handled by children of age 7 upwards. They will even sit in your hand and clean themselves and lick and clean you, that is so cute.... New Litter ARE READY NOW, get your orders in now as they are going fast.

Please feel free to ask any question. Or ask for pictures.

Any viewing welcome to see them and Mum & Dad.

Buyer to collect or Can deliver at a cost.

I am due down in Devon at the begining of July and could bring youngsters down at that time for buyers to collect from there.

Please ask for more details


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

Wer do you live??

Xx


----------



## Dubloman (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi 

I'm in Preston Lancashire.

PM me if you want more details + Pictures and exact location to come and view.

Thanks


----------

